# ماكينات صناعة أكياس وشنط البلاستيك فيديو



## bahloulcom (3 يناير 2010)

*شاهدوا هندسة صناعة أكياس وشنط البلاستيك فيديو
**الموقع* *الالكترونى**:http://www.youtube.com/user/bahloulcom
*


----------



## سامي خال (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## عــــنــــــب (15 يناير 2010)

فيديو ائع 
وشكر


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## شادي اسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

*فيديو صناعة الاكياس البلاستيك غاية في الروعة والله استمتعنا به زادنا معرفة وتشوق لمزيد من الصناعات البسيطة جزاكم الله خير *


----------



## سعيد ب (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم , بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد المسلم1 (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب على العرض المفيد لكم منى كل احترام وتقدير وتقبل مرورى 
احمد المسلم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااا لك وفقك الله


----------



## tamer ahmed hassen (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم مجهود عظيم


----------



## محمدكمال احمد (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى كريم (13 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااا


----------

